# What breeds does my new puppy have?



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

[/url]rsz_20170415_182440 by jessicaspangler, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Publication3 by jessicaspangler, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]rsz_120170414_114425 by jessicaspangler, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]rsz_14p4l_dogs_available_for_adoption_-pic-page-0 by jessicaspangler, on Flickr[/IMG]
:wave: Would love any guesses as to what breeds my new puppy has! He is 3 months old. One of the photos shows him with one of his litter mates. Also he likes to nip at the kids heels and try to herd them!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

If you upload the photos to an off-site image hosting service (I use Imgur, but there's a bunch to chose from), you can use the url (should end in .jpg, .jpeg, or .png for most, I think?) for the image from those sites to link it here. There's an 'insert image' icon on the toolbar when you're writing a post here that'll automatically give you the correct BBCode, and you just put the url between the two sets of brackets. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello, thank you, unfortunately that is what I did and it did not work, I don't know what else to do. I see I am not allowed to post the links as external links


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm, let me test something



jessicas said:


> :wave: Would love any guesses as to what breeds my new puppy has! He is 3 months old. One of the photos shows him with one of his litter mates. I am having a hard time getting the photos to show up and I cant post links to them so please let me know how to do it thank you












You have to right click on the image and select Copy Image Address and then put that between the IMG tags.


----------



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

testing


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jessicas said:


> testing


Hmm, no idea what is going wrong on your posting pics. Can you post the link to the image you are trying to share above? 

Your other ones work fine for me when I go the url from your first post, right click and copy image address....


----------



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you Shell, they are all showing up fine for me with your advice. Can you refresh? You should be able to see them in the original post now.


----------



## Rascalandme (Apr 12, 2017)

I see Rottweiler in your pup (coloring, ears, area above eyes, and paws). I can't tell what else he could be mixed with though.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

How big is he? Going strictly off the pictures, with nothing for scale, I'd say Doberman Pinscher x German Shepherd Dog, with maybe a dash of something else in the tri-colored pup?


----------



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

[/url]rsz_20170410_084353_1 by jessicaspangler, on Flickr[/IMG]
He was 13 pounds when I got him April 1 and he is 16 pounds now. The rescue said his DOB is 1-17-17.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would say Doberman by the colouring and long nose. Beautiful dog! His feet look huge


----------



## jessicas (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for weighing in! Yes, I tease him all the time because one paw is bigger than his snout.


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

I reckon that's a Rotty mix and not Dobbie based on the head and body shape.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I say Labrador Retriever crossed with Doberman. Really pretty markings.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

5 year old thread.


----------

